# Extreme Surfing Is No Joke But There Seems To Be A Problem Here



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

Substitution is no joke either.











www.twitter.com/rodrigokoxa

www.instagram.com/rodrigokoxa/?hl=en

www.surfer.com/tag/rodrigo-koxa/

www.foxnews.com/sports/80-foot-monster-wave-gives-brazilian-surfer-world-record-judges-say

www.streamable.com/jp3b2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodrigo_Koxa






Now here is the contradiction: Activate Google English

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sebastian_Steudtner






So is it real or is it Memorex?

You decide.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2021)

Seems like real footage. Is this about THE record holder? Maybe they are tied. 

 I grew up about 40 miles from Santa Cruz CA.. Surfing in the early 60's was all the rage. The Beech Boys were really popular. Skateboarding was just really taking off. I built a custom lamenated skate board with the best wheels. I got Surfer Magazines all the time. I was enthralled by the BIG wave surfing. Are you? or Is their something else you are getting at? I don't have a Wikipedia account so I can't read German....


----------



## FastTrax (May 3, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Seems like real footage. Is this about THE record holder? Maybe they are tied.
> 
> I grew up about 40 miles from Santa Cruz CA.. Surfing in the early 60's was all the rage. The Beech Boys were really popular. Skateboarding was just really taking off. I built a custom lamenated skate board with the best wheels. I got Surfer Magazines all the time. I was enthralled by the BIG wave surfing. Are you? or Is their something else you are getting at? I don't have a Wikipedia account so I can't read German....



Hi and welcome to SF considered by all to be the most popular and highly informative 55+ or is it 62+ social media forum to date. Now down to cases. I was always in awe of surfing considering that one is treading water at speed knowing that Jaws and company are lurking about. I have no fear of dying just long as it's in slumber but getting eaten by a shark by falling off a piece of laminated wood or a slab of fiberglass is not the way to go for me. What I am alluding to here is a very valid point brought up by experts for reasons unknown to me but the story appears to speak for itself. Again, welcome to the forum, you won't be disappointed. Take care.

www.republicworld.com/sports-news/other-sports/when-german-pro-surfer-sebastian-steudtner-rode-a-wave-over-115-feet.html

www.forbes.com/sites/duncanmadden/2018/08/18/see-why-the-biggest-wave-ever-surfed-is-not-all-it-seems/?sh=3b26a29e1d8b


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

I sure do miss it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2021)

I get it now. The tech revolution is creating a MESS in so many ways. "Welcome to Fantasy Island." 

Great article on Forbes!!!


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> So is it real or is it Memorex?
> 
> You decide.


OH, it's real, baby. Have no doubt about that.


----------



## FastTrax (May 3, 2021)

SetWave said:


> OH, it's real, baby. Have no doubt about that.



Loud N clear.


----------

